# 15, virgin and i think im pregnant?



## conused22

firstly im only 15... about 2 weeks and a half ago i was with a friend of mine, we didnt have sex but he did finger me after he had touched himself. there is a chance cum or pre cum has come in contact with me down there and it would have been around the time i was ovalating as it was almost exactly 2 weeks after my last period. around friday last week my nipples began to get really sore, they arent as sore now but they are more errect and i have this sick feeling which feels like a never ending nervous feeling in my belly right up to my throat and im geting back cramps and ive been dizzy and light headed and last night i had a throbbing head ache. can anyone please help me asap before i cause any un needed stress on my mum when i break the news, incase im not even pregnant! if i am pregnant i couldnt bring myself to abort my baby so a little advice would be great also. no negative feed back please :)
thankyou


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

It's very unlikely that your pregnant, but honestly anything is possible. If you really think you are, you should definately take a test. Best of luck.


----------



## Suz

Im sorry hun.. Virgin... no sex....chances are your not preg. But if you really want to ease your mind test.


----------



## dizzy65

are u late for ur period at all?


----------



## dizzy65

and as the other ladies say virgin=no pregnancy but it is true anything can happen best of luck


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's very unlikely you're pregnant from just pre-cum or tiny amounts of cum that may have been on his hands. It could be that you're worrying about this and it's giving you symptoms and making you feel sick. The mind is a very powerful thing. If you're really worried then test.


----------



## Sarah88

Highly doubt it. Those symptoms are not enough to think your pregnant.


----------



## conused22

yes im about 5 days last for my period...
is there any other symptoms many people get when they are 2 weeks into pregnancy?
and i have looked it up on the net and many doctors have said it is quite likely you can get pregnant without actually having sex!


----------



## Pyrrhic

At your age, being late for your period does not instantly indicate pregnancy. It can take years for your cycles to settle down into a regular routine after you've gone though puberty.

Also, if you're 5 days late then you can't be two weeks pregnant. Pregnancy is counted from the day of your last period.

As others have said, if you're concerned then do a test. There isn't much more we can tell you.


----------



## dizzy65

well one way to no for sure is go buy a home pregnancy test...


----------



## conused22

thanks everyone


----------



## Alexas Mommy

conused22 said:


> yes im about 5 days last for my period...
> is there any other symptoms many people get when they are 2 weeks into pregnancy?
> and i have looked it up on the net and many doctors have said it is quite likely you can get pregnant without actually having sex!

I have never heard a doctor say that it is "quite likely" to get pregnant without having sex. Even if e came on his hand and some was on his finger, chances are the sperm died, as sperm does not live very long once it has been exposed to air, but if your late, test. Good luck!


----------



## Suz

Also, Stressing over thinking your pregnant can cause your period to be late.

So your cycles are shorter than 28 days?


----------



## Sarah88

U didn't say he had cum on his hand, so we're assuming he didn't which would mean it would need to have been some pretty potent sperm in his precum (if he actually got any on his fingers). Highly doubt it.


----------



## dizzy65

for me honestly i would be upset if u were just because i wish that it would happen that fast for me hehe


----------



## Suz

:rofl: :rofl: I think I would be upset too :rofl:


----------



## dizzy65

:rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl: with dizzy65 and Suz

Just take a test. Nothing more you can do.


----------



## BurtonBaby

Try not to stress yourself out, as chances are, you aren't pregnant. You can get a HPT pretty cheap at any drug store, or go to a free clinic and get one done for free if you are really worried about it. I know before I understood more about my body, I would think I could be pregnant all the time, without having sex. Just a weird worry I used to have.. And like the other girls said, your mind can be a powerful thing, after having my daughter, my periods were always sporadic, and I convinced myself that I was pregnant, that I was having morning sickness all over again, that I had all of the same symptoms as when I WAS pregnant, only to take a test, it be negative, and the symptoms to disappear. 

I dont want to sound like I'm saying you are making up, cause I def dont think so. But I can just tell ya to take a test hun. And get on birth control if you are going to start having sexual relations of any kind if you aren't pregnant. The pill can also help regulate your periods. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake

like everyone else said its very unlikely, but if you take a test you will feel better and then if the symptoms are imaginary they will go away, if they dont see a doctor you might be getting the flu or something. worrying can definately delay your period


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Highly doubt your pregnant, The only way your going to know is by doing a test and if you plan on having sex then use some sort of contreception
Xx


----------



## Wobbles

First read post of the day

:rofl:

*strolls off to get a coffee*


----------



## AppleBlossom

Wobbles said:


> First read post of the day
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *strolls off to get a coffee*

And mine! 

I very highly doubt you're pregnant if you haven't had sex. Take a test if you want to put your mind at ease though


----------



## MissTeexx

doesnt the sperm die in like 30 seconds anyway? The chances of u falling pregantn would mean that this guy would have to have gone frm himself to you really quickly... its doubtfull ur pregnant hun...

But go get a test anyway to ease your mind


----------



## clairebear

very unlikely ur pg x x but do a test if ur worried x


----------



## Sarah88

I just have to post this:
Some people! :dohh:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Sarah88 said:


> I just have to post this:
> Some people! :dohh:

:rofl:
I agree with the others, its very unlikely but if you are worried then i'd take a test


----------



## princess_t

No sex, very unlikley your preg.


----------



## FEDup1981

Sarah88 said:


> I just have to post this:
> Some people! :dohh:

Aw, c'mon, shes 15!


----------



## marley2580

Actually I know someone who was a virgin and became pregnant just from fooling around and didn't have sex with him. The only way you'll know is to test.


----------



## dreams

take a test, the only way youre going to know for sure


----------



## nikky0907

:lol:
It's unlikely hun...The chances would be like 1:1000000.
Your breast could be sore because you're due to come on.


----------



## lesleyann

im 17 and got my first period at the age of 12 they only got regular and consistant at 16 lol

it is highly unlikely that you are pregnant but there is that 1-2% chance you could be, if your really worried and think you might be pregnant go and buy a test or go see your local, nurse, doctor or family planning clinic for a free test....

im not sure if they will test you or not if you say you have never had sex but im sure if you just say your 5days late they will


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

Hun the only way your gonna no is by doing a test..xx

&& to some people posting on this thread...if you havent got anything helpful to say then dont say anything. The poor girl dont need patronising..


----------



## Suz

Ribeanaaa--x said:


> Hun the only way your gonna no is by doing a test..xx
> 
> && to some people posting on this thread...if you havent got anything helpful to say then dont say anything. The poor girl dont need patronising..

 
:) I havent read one patronising post on this thread... No need to take this thread to the argumentive level :)


----------



## moomin_troll

well sperm is a bitch lol n u dont always have to have sex to get pregnant unlikely but does happen. 

me n my oh fooled around other day (still not had sex from havin a baby lol) n he well erm u no very close to me n well the thought crossed my mind lol

like others have said take a test n dont worry urself about it.

when u first start doing stuff it can mess up ur periods i no when i first started doin stuff it messed mine up alot.


----------



## hypnorm

can't make any useful comments appart from take a test, and use contraception.


----------



## Chris77

Hi hun, there is always a possibility of pregnancy when semen comes into contact with your vagina. However, I think it's unlikely you're pregnant especially since no sex occurred. That's not to say that it can't happen but it's unlikely. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sophie1205

I dont understand why some people have replied with some sightly patronising comments. She's a young 15 year old girl and is worried. We are supposed to be here to help people out. Yes it is very unlikely that she is pregnant but she was worried and wanted advice..

Im realllyy reallly not causing an argument so please dont anyone take that in the wrong way.

x


----------



## Suz

:hi: Thats already been posted.... No need to continue with downing this thread :headspin:


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

Suz said:


> Ribeanaaa--x said:
> 
> 
> Hun the only way your gonna no is by doing a test..xx
> 
> && to some people posting on this thread...if you havent got anything helpful to say then dont say anything. The poor girl dont need patronising..
> 
> 
> :) I havent read one patronising post on this thread... No need to take this thread to the argumentive level :)Click to expand...

Im not taking it to an argumentive level, but it seems i am not the only 1 who feels some posts come across in a patronising way..
I dont see the need for the :rofl:... 
She only asked for abit of advice!


----------



## Suz

Well if your referring to me :rofl: :rofl: because for some it could be so easy to get pregnant by having sperm on a finger and fooling around...Well I still :rofl: Atleast I can laugh at my own TTC frustrations. If you see it as Patronising well thats yours and one other persons opinion. I offered my advice... and the :rofl: was not directed at her.. and as for the others that :rofl: well it was not directed at the OP again just a blanked :rofl: at TTC.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## moomin_troll

blimey ladies we dont need to get so defensive after all its a thread for this 15 yr old girl to get advice n we are all intitled to say what we want hence bein a forum.


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

Jazzy said:


> Sarah88 said:
> 
> 
> I just have to post this:
> Some people! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> I agree with the others, its very unlikely but if you are worried then i'd take a testClick to expand...

I wasnt actually talking about that part of the conversation.. 
Rather these bits..

Im only telling you that to teenagers it can come across patronising.
As some1 else said "Awww, shes only 15" - So it obv wernt only me that thought these remarks were abit out of line..
What is the point in having a teen pregnancy section if people are gonna be rude about teenagers questions?
I didnt say you personally were making patronising comments..i just think some people replys could have been a little bit nicer..


----------



## Sophie1205

Suz said:


> :hi: Thats already been posted.... No need to continue with downing this thread :headspin:

To be fair, Im not the one "downing" this thread. Not saying that you are by the way but I was pointing out that the original poster was looking for a bit of advice not to be patronised. That's all I was saying and I did state that I wasnt causing an arguement


----------



## Suz

What more advice can one give... Everyone has said test...cant go much beyond that :headspin:

But anyways...no need for this to continue....:blush:


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

I ment the :rofl:..
No there is no need for it to continue, like there was no need for it to start in the 1st place..


----------



## Vickie

Chances of you being pregnant are very very slim as the others have said, but the only way to know for certain is to test. At your age your periods probably aren't very set and things like stress can make your period come on late.

And I honestly don't see what people are so upset about. I think people are just surprised by the thread, and it is easy for us to forget what it's like to be 15. But I don't think any one was being rude or malicious to the OP


----------



## moomin_troll

well im 20 n had my baby 8 weeks ago n th other day i had abit of a panic to whether i could be pregnant n we didnt have sex i wont go into tmi lol but it can happen to anyone to think oh sh*t can i be?


----------



## Suz

Ribeanaaa--x said:


> I ment the :rofl:..
> No there is no need for it to continue, *like there was no need for it to start in the 1st place*..

 
:) then let it go.... :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

LADIES BLOODY HELL!!!! ur guna make me scream lol stop with the let it go comments n then not letting it go! theres really no point n its not helpin anyone


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

Well thas what i just said? 
I really dont no why you feel so personally affected my post anyway to keep replying..
I said what i said & maybe that will encourage people to think a little next time..
Finished...


----------



## Suz

Its really not letting it go when you make digs when finishing your sentence.... ;)


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

Look yeh your really beginning to wind me up now!

I posted a comment that had absoloutly nothing to do with you...yet you came back at me defending other peoples comments, not even your own...
Now im saying finished & your carrying it on, your just being pathetic now...GOD GIVE IT UP!


----------



## moomin_troll

u shud of both given it up along time ago blimey ladies!


----------



## Vickie

that's it thread locked until admin can look at it

really there is no reason for this

and Suz is a moderator on the forum, she doesn't deserve to be treated like she's been treated on this thread


----------



## Suz

Ribeanaaa--x said:


> Look yeh your really beginning to wind me up now!
> 
> I posted a comment that had absoloutly nothing to do with you...yet you came back at me defending other peoples comments, not even your own...
> Now im saying finished & your carrying it on, your just being pathetic now...GOD GIVE IT UP!

:shrug: Im winding you up? Sorry to hear that. But dont you dare talk to me this way. I will not sit by and have you take low digs. I have tried in many ways to not let this thread get to this point... but you continue to argue and keep it going... If you want to keep this going please pm me and we can finish this there... but at this point... I dont want to continue bringing down this forum.

And Moontroll... You have not been a part of this debate so if you are not happy with the direction it is going please excuse yourself from this thread.


----------



## Wobbles

Ribeanaaa--x said:


> Look yeh your really beginning to wind me up now!
> 
> I posted a comment that had absoloutly nothing to do with you...yet you came back at me defending other peoples comments, not even your own...
> Now im saying finished & your carrying it on, your just being pathetic now...GOD GIVE IT UP!

You've actually got on my nerves!

Your a new member of our forum and I just want to give you your first tip - DO NOT speak to anyone on my forum like that again I don't care if its a member of my team or a member in general.

Suz was not rude to you in fact on page 5 her last 2 replies on this thread were genuine and polite.

So tell you what - you give it up before you continue using my forum. 

..........

As for the original post I think some are just a little shocked (I was which doesn't make me unsupportive) you'll also find many of the girls here whist yes they do give support have a sense of humour and mingle together rather than make enemies! They have also experienced a wide varirty of lies simular ...does not mean we think OP is a liar far from but as long as the replies aren't nasty then we make a pretty good forum, together.

Topic is now staying locked and I wish (as well as others I'm sure) that the original poster finds her answer soon and takes up the advice to take a test ....should she need further advice freely welcome to create another thread.

Thanks


----------

